# Question about mic preamp



## kengrayfield (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum. First of all 

I have a pair of EPI 100 speakers that I would like to fix up for nearfield monitoring. Skimming through the forum I notice that the ECM8000 is pretty well regarded around here. But I wonder if I will need a special mic preamp to make it work. I have an integrated amp (Kenwood KA7100) that I wonder if it will be compatible with the mic. I really don't want to fork out too much for my room eq'ing project. Also, does the mic come ready to go (beside the mic preamp) or will I have to get a power supply?

Lastly, what will be your recommendation, between a mic and spl meter? I think the latter will require less auxilary equipments, but will it work as well, given proper caliberation? On that note, which will be your recommendation that cost around the same as the ECM8000? (I can't find RS spl meter on their website anymore. I think they have discontinued it )


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> But I wonder if I will need a special mic preamp to make it work.


Yep, you need a preamp for the ECM8000 that has phantom voltage feature. The ECM8000 can plug directly into the preamp or you can use a cable. The one most people use is the XENYX802 preamp. The output of the preamp feeds the line-in of the soundcard of your computer.



> Lastly, what will be your recommendation, between a mic and spl meter? I think the latter will require less auxilary equipments, but will it work as well, given proper caliberation?


Even with a microphone, you'll still need a cheap SPL meter to set up the level in the room (although some get by without it). For a decent mic and SPL meter in one we recommend the Galaxy CM-140. We have the calibration file for it on our download forum.

brucek


----------



## kengrayfield (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmm... It seems that getting a mic to work will get expensive quickly... I wonder if I can do room eq with only a SPL meter?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I wonder if I can do room eq with only a SPL meter?


As I said, you can use the CM-140 SPL meter for about $100. There's also the less accurate Radio Shack SPL meter for about half that figure.

brucek


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kengrayfield said:


> ... I can't find RS spl meter on their website anymore. I think they have discontinued it ...


I don't think is discontinued ... I think they have a high demand ...:yes::yes::yes:

I ordered mine a couple of days ago and today I got an email sayin that is out of stock and that my orde was cancelled; so I called and they said that will notify me when they have it in stock ...raying:raying:


----------

